# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  واقعیت های علوم آزمایشگاهی

## Dr.Younes

*سلام بچه ها اینو من تو نت پیدا کردم گفتم اینجا هم بزارم تا با واقعیت های این رشته از زبون کسی که لمسشون کرده آشنا بشید:


**واقعیت های علوم آزمایشگاهی*
*سال 87 کارشناسی شدن رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی امیدای زیادی تو دلها ایجاد کرد خیلیا مث من که نمیخواستن یه سال از عمرشون  تو پشت کنکور تلف شه و موفقیت رو فقط تو پزشکی نمیدیدن و از ادامه تحصیل و تاپ بودن و درآمد بالای رشته و آزمایشگاه زدن و رتبه خوب قبولیش شنیده بودن این رشته رو انتخاب کردن بالاخره جوابا اومد خوشحال بودم از قبول شدن تو رشته ای که بهترین رتبه پیراپزشکی رو میخواد و خوشحال و سر حال راهی دانشگاه شدم. مسوول ثبت نام استقبال گرمی ازم کرد و آخرش پرسید :پزشکی؟* 
*گفتم نه علوم آزمایشگاه! تا گفتم یه نگاه خشک بهم انداخت و گفت:ثبت نام پیرا پزشکی اونوره!نفهمیدم جرا یهو...!!!!*
*اومدم سر کلاس درس،بعضی استادا مرتب از سختی ادامه تحصیل تا دکتری و انتخاب رشته ای که خودش دکتری باشه حرف میزدن.منم دو آتیشه از رشتمون تعریف میکردم!گفتم:اینا رو بابا معلوم نیست از کجا خوردن که ...!*
*یکی از بچه ها رفت دامپزشکی ،یکی دندان پزشکی بین الملل ،یکی بانکداری ! اونایی که موندیم لابد خیلی به رشتمون علاقه داشتیم!!!!!!*
*ترم 2 بودیم که دانشکدمون از پزشکیا جدا شد ،خوابگامون ،سرویسامون! و من همیشه تو دلم به این کارای مسخره میخندیدم و حتی استادایی که به دانشکده پیراپزشکی نمیومدن یا استادایی که اول برنامشونو با پزشکیا تنظیم میکردنو حالا اگه فرصتی شد پنج شنبه ای وقتی با ما کلاس برگزار میکردند!*
*گذشته از اینا یکی لازم بود به بچه های پرستاری بفهمونه که روز پرستارشون به خاطر تولد حضرت زینب هست! اینکه واسه ما جشن نگرفتن دلیل بی اهمیتی رشتمون نیست،یکی میخواست به اتاق عمل و هوشبریا بگه که حداقلش رشته ما ادامه تحصیل درست و حسابی داره و تموم گرایش های علوم پایه دست ماست،یکی باید به رادیولوژیا میگفت که  والا و بلا رتبه ما تو پیراپزشکی از همه بهتره..یکی به نگهبان دم در و راننده تاکسی باید میگفت که کار ما فقط با ادرار و مدفوع نیست! کو گوش شنوا!؟*
*ولی من ناامید نبودم هرچند می دونستم که یه زمانی ما کاردانی به دکتری حرفه ای داشتیم و الان نداریم هر چند میدونستم که آزمایشگاه زدن دست پاتولوژیستاست و مال ما شاید به هزار شرط!*
*هر چند میدونستم که روزعلوم آزمایشگاه تا همین امسال تو تقویم ثبت نشده و یه تبریک خشک و خالی هم جلو دانشکده نمیزنن ،بماند که از کیا انتظار داشتیم!*
*من باز به تاپ بودن رشته و آیندش فکر میکردم ،داشتم سرچ میکردم که از این همه گرایش واسه ارشد چی بخونم؟! بزرگای رشتمون که قربونشون برم عجب اطلاعات جامعی از گرایشامون داشتن!از چند تا از بچه های ارشد دانشگاه تهران دعوت کردیم واسه مشاوره بیان دانشگاهمون! خدا رو شکر یکی پیدا شد که از رشتمون تعریف کنه!!!چه حس خوبی! ترم 7 بود که کارآموزیمون شروع شد،خوشحال از اینکه میریم جایی که قراره توش کار یاد بگیریمو انگیزمون بیشتر شه! بابا پوکیدیم تو دانشگاه!*
*روز اول رفتم بخش سرولوژی ،داششت رایت لوله ای میذاشت، بهم گفت توضیح بده! یه چیزایی یادم بود ولی خیلی رضایت بخش نبود!گفت تو دانشگاه جی به شما یاد دادن؟!گفتم ما ایمنی رو ترم سه پاس کردیم الان ترم هفته! راس میگفتم خب،اونم راس میگف!!!!معلوم نبود مقصر کیه!! بچه های دیگه هم وضع منو داشتن .روزای بعد دیدم که کل سرولوژی محدود به چنتا تسته همشم یه قطره از این و یه قطره از اون !*
*بخش هماتو که کلا یه دستگاه بود و بخش بیوشیمی هم کافی بود سرم رو بریزی تو کاپو دکمه هارو تند تند بزنی  ! ادرار با نوار ادرارو و بخش مدفوع با یه لام کشیدن تموم  میشد !همه کار ما همین بود؟!*
*باورم نمیشد که چهار سال از عمرم واسه این کارایی که تو یه هفته میشد یاد گرفت طی شد! کسی که تو بخش باکتری بود زیاد به کارش حساس نبود میگفت دکترا به جواب آزمایشگاه اهمیت نمیدن !اگه با حرف خودشون جور بود که هیچ،اگه نه میذارن به حساب خطای آزمایشگاه و کار خودشونو میکنن! هر از گاهی با کارمندا در مورد رشتمون بحث میکردیم . هنوز از پزشکی حرف میزدن ،از اشتباهشون که چرا تو دبیرستان زیاد تلاش نکردن! از استخدام خوب پرستارا ،از سختی کاری که به رادیولوژیا میدن ! از کارانه بالای پزشکیا ،از اینکه پاتولوژیستا زیاد بهشون بها نمیدن ،از اینکه آزمایشگاه خصوصی بیشتر از سیصد تومن نمیدن! از پاتولوژیستی که به یه کارمند گفته بود با این همه دستگاه و کار کم سیصد تومنم زیادتونه! از نگاه های بعضیا ،از نگاه خودشون به خودشون !*
*تو بیمارستان ندیدم کسی از رشتمون راضی باشه ،کسی افتخار کنه ،کسی بخواد ارشد بخونه ! از استخدام کم ارشدا تو بیمارستان میگفتنو از موقعیت شغلی ضعیف ارشد!*
*ظاهرا کارآموزای دیگه ای هم غیر ما تو آزمایشگاه هستن، چندتاشون آزاد علوم آزمایشگاهین .میگن هفت ترمه قبول شدنو طرحشون اجباری نیست !خوبه والا دیر اومدن زود میخوان برن! میگن دانشگاشون تو یه ترم 120 نفر علوم آزمایشگاه برداشته . تو بخش میکروب یکی هست که میکروبیولوژی خونده و داره کار میکنه ،این یکی دیگه نوبره ،زیست خونده و داره تو آزمایشگاه طرحشو میگذرونه!! بابا صد رحمت به علوم آزمایشگاهی دامی که اگه تو آزمایشگاه هم کار کنن  لااقل هم اسم مان! حالا کاری ندارم که پرستارو اتاق عملم میتونه تو بخش خونگیری استخدام شن!*
*جهنمو ضرر این ترم یه کارشناس بیوتکنولوژی اومده آزمایشگاه داره کار میکنه !! مهمون نوازیمون منو کشته ! بنگاه کاریابی زدیم دیگه! اینجوری که پیش میره کم کم علوم تربیتی و هنرم پاشون به آزمایشگاه باز میشه !*
*الان من ترم هشتم ،میدونم که امسالم باید خودمون بریم دنبال کارای جشن علوم آزمایشگاه و دانشگاه کاری واسمون نمیکنه،جشن فارغ التحصیلی که حرفشم نزن!گناه کبیرس! اینا رو ولش ،فکرم مشغول آیندس ،یعنی تموم شیم کارواسمون پیدا میشه؟! ارشد بخونیم چی؟ دکتری بشیم خدایی نکرده میتونیم آزمایشگاه بزنیم؟خدایا این قانون طرح چی بود تو این هیرو ویری؟فکرم مشغول کارای تکراری و خسته کننده آزمایشگاس ،اینکه نکنه تو بخش خونگیری مثل خیلیا به هپاتیت یا ایدز و صد جور بیماری دیگه آلوده شم؟!!*
*حالا من موندم با دوستای بلاتکلیفم ،یکی میخواد آزاد داروسازی شرکت کنه ،یکی کارشناسی به پزشکی ،یکی کنکوربده و دندان پزشکی بخونه ،یکی کلا بیخیال همه چی شده ...*
*بس که کارمندا گفتن :آخرش میشین ما!!!!!!!!!! بس که تحقیر شدیمو صدامون در نیومد،بس که بی مورد از رشتمون دفاع کردیمو راه به جایی نبردیم،بس که بزرگای رشتمون پشتمونو خالی کردن،بس که ...*

*
منبع

نظر شما چیه؟

*

----------


## soroush97s

کلا خوشم نمیاد از علوم آزمایشگاهی خیلی چندش آوره

----------


## مهسـا

متاسفانه خیلی از حرفاشون درسته ولی برای ی عده ک توی ازمایشگاها هستن حقوق خوبی میدن.  بچه ها شرایط تاسیس آزمایشگاه یا اینکه چطور راحت استخدام شنو تو تاپیکای دیگه توضیح  دادن....تاپیک معرفی رشته....

در کل غیر اصل ماجرا دست به قلم این نویسنده چه خوب بوده :Yahoo (100):

----------


## siinaa

بچه های علوم
آزمایشگاه رو ارث پدریشون میدونن!
از حرفای این جناب هم کاملا مشخصه!

----------


## INFERNAL

ینی انقدر داغونه؟! :Yahoo (77): 
من یه تفکر دیگه ای داشتم :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Dr.Younes

> بچه های علوم
> آزمایشگاه رو ارث پدریشون میدونن!
> از حرفای این جناب هم کاملا مشخصه!


خب حق دارن...ازمایشگاه برای اونا یه جورایی مثل مطب برای پزشکه

----------


## Dr.Younes

> ینی انقدر داغونه؟!
> من یه تفکر دیگه ای داشتم


نه فقط علوم ازمایشگاهی خیلی از رشته های دیگه هم هست که کاری که میکننو تو یه هفته میشه یاد گرفت اما چهار سال از عمرشونو براش گذاشتن
بدترین مشکلی که داره همینه به نظرم...این که برای چهارتا دکمه زدن چهارسال درس بخونی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## RainBow

آخرش مجبورم میکنین برم این رشته رو بخونم وخودم به همه ثابت کنم اونقدراهم بد نیست این رشته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrdadlord

حقیقت محضه 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## ehsan_yany

من خودم ورودی مهر ۸۷ کارشناسی علوم آزمایشگاهی بودم و تمام این مشکلات رو به چشم خودم دیدم. تازه این نوشته کسی بوده که هنوز کار تو آزمایشگاه خصوصی رو تجربه نکرده.
من بعد از دو سال طرحم تو بیمارستان دولتی، دو سال هم توی یه آزمایشگاه خصوصی کار کردم که باعث شد منی که عاشق رشتم بودم به شدت ازش متنفر بشم و همه چیز رو ول کنم و از اول کنکور بدم.
متاسفانه استخدامی دولتی علوم آزمایشگاهی به شدت کمه و کار خصوصی هم میشه بهش گفت برده داری نوین! باید زیر دست یه پاتولوژیست با کمترین حقوق و مزایای ممکن (حتی کمتر از یه منشی ساده) کار کنید و کوچکترین اعتراضی هم باعث میشه اقای دکتر! بهتون یاداوری کنند که صد نفر الان اسم نوشتن و حاضرن با نصف حقوق شما کار کنن! 
متاسفانه در ایران نظام آزمایشگاهی مثل نظام پرستاری و نظام پزشکی وجود نداره که از حق کاردان و کارشناس و ارشد این رشته دفاع کنه (یه جورایی بی صاحبه!) و هر پاتولوژیست یا مسول آزمایشگاهی هر طور دلش میخواد حقوق میده و هر کسی رو بخواد استخدام میکنه. بودن افرادی که با لیسانس شیمی و ماهی پونصد تومن به عنوان کارشناس آزمایشگاه بهشون کار دادن.
واقعا آدم این بی عدالتی ها رو میبینه هر چقدر هم عاشق رشتش باشه از اون زده میشه. علاوه بر شرایط مادی افتضاح از نظر معنوی هم عزت نفس آدم رو میگیرن ازش، هیچ تقدیری از این رشته و افراد نمیشه و از مردم عادی تا پزشکان و متخصصین و مسولین رده بالای وزارت بهداشت به عنوان یه سری آدم که فقط چهار تا دکمه میزنن و پول مفت(!) میگیرن به ماها نگاه میکنن و احترامی برامون قایل نیستن.
من این جریانات رو دیدم و حس کردم به همین دلیل مدرکم رو پاره کردم انداختم دور و دوباره میخوام از نو شروع کنم.
به دوستانی هم که میخوان این رشته رو انتخاب کنن پیشنهاد میکنم رشته پرستاری رو انتخاب کنن که هیچ کدوم از این مشکلات رو نداره.
من خودم شخصا اگه امسال یکی از سه رشته اصلی (دندان ، پزشکی ، دارو) قبول نشم، میرم پرستاری.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## maryam23

وضعیت رشته های رایولوژی و تغذیه  و هوشبری اینطوری نیست؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> من خودم ورودی مهر ۸۷ کارشناسی علوم آزمایشگاهی بودم و تمام این مشکلات رو به چشم خودم دیدم. تازه این نوشته کسی بوده که هنوز کار تو آزمایشگاه خصوصی رو تجربه نکرده.
> من بعد از دو سال طرحم تو بیمارستان دولتی، دو سال هم توی یه آزمایشگاه خصوصی کار کردم که باعث شد منی که عاشق رشتم بودم به شدت ازش متنفر بشم و همه چیز رو ول کنم و از اول کنکور بدم.
> متاسفانه استخدامی دولتی علوم آزمایشگاهی به شدت کمه و کار خصوصی هم میشه بهش گفت برده داری نوین! باید زیر دست یه پاتولوژیست با کمترین حقوق و مزایای ممکن (حتی کمتر از یه منشی ساده) کار کنید و کوچکترین اعتراضی هم باعث میشه اقای دکتر! بهتون یاداوری کنند که صد نفر الان اسم نوشتن و حاضرن با نصف حقوق شما کار کنن! 
> متاسفانه در ایران نظام آزمایشگاهی مثل نظام پرستاری و نظام پزشکی وجود نداره که از حق کاردان و کارشناس و ارشد این رشته دفاع کنه (یه جورایی بی صاحبه!) و هر پاتولوژیست یا مسول آزمایشگاهی هر طور دلش میخواد حقوق میده و هر کسی رو بخواد استخدام میکنه. بودن افرادی که با لیسانس شیمی و ماهی پونصد تومن به عنوان کارشناس آزمایشگاه بهشون کار دادن.
> واقعا آدم این بی عدالتی ها رو میبینه هر چقدر هم عاشق رشتش باشه از اون زده میشه. علاوه بر شرایط مادی افتضاح از نظر معنوی هم عزت نفس آدم رو میگیرن ازش، هیچ تقدیری از این رشته و افراد نمیشه و از مردم عادی تا پزشکان و متخصصین و مسولین رده بالای وزارت بهداشت به عنوان یه سری آدم که فقط چهار تا دکمه میزنن و پول مفت(!) میگیرن به ماها نگاه میکنن و احترامی برامون قایل نیستن.
> من این جریانات رو دیدم و حس کردم به همین دلیل مدرکم رو پاره کردم انداختم دور و دوباره میخوام از نو شروع کنم.
> به دوستانی هم که میخوان این رشته رو انتخاب کنن پیشنهاد میکنم رشته پرستاری رو انتخاب کنن که هیچ کدوم از این مشکلات رو نداره.
> من خودم شخصا اگه امسال یکی از سه رشته اصلی (دندان ، پزشکی ، دارو) قبول نشم، میرم پرستاری.
> 
> ...


کلی امسال اومدن گفتن اعتراض کنید تا بهمون نظام بدن اما دریغ از 20 نفر با دل و جرات....صدای دهل از دور خوش است

----------


## INFERNAL

> آخرش مجبورم میکنین برم این رشته رو بخونم وخودم به همه ثابت کنم اونقدراهم بد نیست این رشته


نویسنده ی این متنم همین تفکر رو داشت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## RainBow

> نویسنده ی این متنم همین تفکر رو داشت



فرشته نجاتم من
یه انقلابی به پامیکنم علوم آزا به حقشون برسن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## INFERNAL

> فرشته نجاتم من
> یه انقلابی به پامیکنم علوم آزا به حقشون برسن


نکن این کارو با خودت،2 سال دیگه تو ام از اینا مینویسیا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## RainBow

> نکن این کارو با خودت،2 سال دیگه تو ام از اینا مینویسیا


خداییش خیلی رشته شیرینیه 
حقشون این نیست...
بلخره یکی باید پاشه بره حقشونو بگیره یانه :Yahoo (15):

----------


## INFERNAL

> خداییش خیلی رشته شیرینیه 
> حقشون این نیست...
> بلخره یکی باید پاشه بره حقشونو بگیره یانه


منم فکر میکردم خوبه ولی با این حرفا... :Yahoo (110): 
شما لازم نکرده بری :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr.Younes

> وضعیت رشته های رایولوژی و تغذیه  و هوشبری اینطوری نیست؟


رادیولوژی میدونم ساعت کاریشون کمه و حقوقشون نسبت به ساعت کاری خوبه اما خطر سرطان خیلی زیاده کلا رشته خطرناکیه
هوشبری که خواهر خودم خونده بود تو ایران کار هست اما با حقوق کم (حدود 700)
تغذیه رو اطلاعی ندارم

اما در کل کسایی که میخان *تو ایران* از گروه علوم پزشکی کار درست و حسابی با *آینده مطمئن* داشته باشن فقط این رشته هارو انتخاب کنن: *پزشکی ، دندان ، دارو ، فیزیوتراپی ، پرستاری
*

----------


## Dr.Younes

> خداییش خیلی رشته شیرینیه 
> حقشون این نیست...
> بلخره یکی باید پاشه بره حقشونو بگیره یانه


اره واقعا درس هاش شیرینه اما موقعیت شغلی و آیندش چیزی نزدیک به صفره
این لیست واحدها و درس های علوم ازمایشگاهیه ( یا به اصطلاح چارت درسی)  :  دانلود

----------


## jonah

من امسال علوم آزمایشگاهی ازاد قبول شدم
به درساش واقعا علاقه دارم اما اصلا اینده نداره...همین باعث شده از رشتم متنفر بشم و حسرت بخورم چرا پرستاری و هوشبری که میوردم نرفتم...

شنیدم حقوق کارشناسش (حتی کسی که ارشد هم گرفته باشه) به زور به یه تومن میرسه...

----------


## maryam23

> من امسال علوم آزمایشگاهی ازاد قبول شدم
> به درساش واقعا علاقه دارم اما اصلا اینده نداره...همین باعث شده از رشتم متنفر بشم و حسرت بخورم چرا پرستاری و هوشبری که میوردم نرفتم...
> 
> شنیدم حقوق کارشناسش (حتی کسی که ارشد هم گرفته باشه) به زور به یه تومن میرسه...


شما که دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد هستید و میدونید آینده روشنی نداره  پول تون رو بابتش هدر ندید بجای 5 میلیون شهریه سالانه بنظرم سال بعد یا برای رشته های تاپ بخونید یا حداقل سراسری رشته های وزارت بهداشت رو میتونید قبول بشید

----------


## MMdibi

.
.
.
.

----------


## Farshad6

سلام پست جالبی بود ولی لازمه بدونید ک میکروبیولوژی ک توهین کردین هیچ کدوم از علوم ازمایشگاه ها تخصصی در زمینه میکروب ندارن چ تو بخش ua چ stool 
و اینم بگم حاضرم بعنوان یک میکروبیولوژیست با یک علوم ازمایشگاهی رقابت علمی در ازمایشگاه بکنم از لحاظ نتیجه درست از نمونه و سرعت عمل همه چیز فقط اسم رشته نیست ودرامد این رشته هم وابسته هس ب علمت بنده و دو تا از دوستامون ازمایشگاه ک یکیش بیوشیمیست و دیگری علوم ازمایشگاهه ازمایشگاه رو بر میداریم ب پیمان

----------

